# new axmen season



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Oct 2, 2013)

I saw on Facebook that they were filming a new season of axmen. They spent alot of time with Pacpac logging in Alaska.........here comes the drama:taped::taped:


----------



## Saddle Mander (Oct 2, 2013)

Dang it! The problem is I watch just about any program that takes place in Alaska. If they came out with Real Housewives of Fairbanks I would probably watch it. Combine Alaska with chainsaws and I'll be filling up the DVR.


----------



## AKDoug (Oct 3, 2013)

Watch all the shows you want about Alaska.... enjoy the scenery, the rest is pretty much made up. My daughter and I spent a couple days deer hunting above the Pappac crew while there were no cameras filming. It looked like a fairly efficient operation and they were turning out load after load.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Oct 5, 2013)

I would love to visit Alaska!!! I know everything other than the scenery on axmen is fake.:msp_thumbdn::msp_thumbdn:


----------



## mga (Nov 6, 2013)

on the commercial for them, one scene shows like 20 pines falling at once.

was that a spoof or did they actually drop them all at the same time?


----------



## bootboy (Nov 6, 2013)

mga said:


> on the commercial for them, one scene shows like 20 pines falling at once.
> 
> was that a spoof or did they actually drop them all at the same time?


My guess is that it's either a composite or a time-lapse.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 6, 2013)

bootboy said:


> My guess is that it's either a composite or a time-lapse.




They probably did it on purpose. I can't figure out any reason for it, though. Those guys on those shows are just whoring...they'll do any stupid thing that the producers want...if the money is right.


----------



## 4x4American (Nov 6, 2013)

ax men isnt worth watching from what i've seen of it...its like a logging soap opera


----------



## John R (Nov 9, 2013)

I like to watch it, but the Rygard's SUCK. Gabe and the old man.


----------



## DarthTater (Nov 10, 2013)

I''l watch 3 Episodes, if it is the usual Drama Sewer I'll move on....


----------



## 066blaster (Nov 22, 2013)

the whole show is crap now, we dont need all the set up accidents and drama, keep it a REAL. I dont even care to watch it anymore!! 
and I have no use for Shelby or the river rats. shelby's show was a real flop. Oh and gold rush sucks too, next they will put todd hoffman on the moon to look for gold..


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 21, 2013)

There is probably a correlation to you IQ going down proportionately to the # of Ax Men shows viewed.


----------



## bootboy (Dec 23, 2013)

I stumbled across the show last night and it was an absolute joke. All the staged accidents are nauseating. If any of those scenarios were real, and happened with the frequency that they do, I'm sure any real outfit would be shut down so fast that their heads would spin. 

That Rygard crew is the biggest sh*t show. I've never worked in the timber industry but I'm sure that these guys are a laughing stock. This show needs to go away.


----------



## 4x4American (Dec 23, 2013)

I've heard from someone on here cant member who it was who said he worked for rygaard I think. before they went onto the television show, and he said that they were good folks and I think he liked working with them


----------



## clemsonfor (Dec 23, 2013)

The first 2 seasons were good, before they went all soap opera on us. The fake accidents and fights. J . M. Browning supposedly left cause he would not large and get in fake drama like the producers wanted.

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## homemade (Dec 24, 2013)

Speaking of the Shelby show... What happened to the pirate ship he bought? He was looking for a new house boat and bought a pirate ship, but on the a men episodes when they show the Ariel views of his place... No pirate ship???



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 066blaster (Dec 24, 2013)

homemade said:


> Speaking of the Shelby show... What happened to the pirate ship he bought? He was looking for a new house boat and bought a pirate ship, but on the a men episodes when they show the Ariel views of his place... No pirate ship???
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i seen it on one of the last episodes. it looked all dilapidated, he went on it to get something. its funny how they think we would believe someone would overfill the oil on his boats to sabotage him.


----------



## manuelgalvezferri (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm also a fan of the Axe Men show, although I don't have time to watch every single episode. I haven't yet seen the episode you're referring to. Hopefully tonight!


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 21, 2014)

Well it sounds as if Axe Men is filming season 8 now. I wonder how many shows I will be able to watch before I quit like last year.


----------



## forestryworks (Sep 23, 2014)

This mindless twaddle is still being aired? I guess I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 24, 2014)

Anyone care to bet on them being able to come up with even stupider episodes than they have already?

Harry K


----------



## tla100 (Oct 3, 2014)

ehh...drama is right, crappy drama at that. I did like swamp loggers, neat equipment.


----------

